# Was in Boston Police hiring process but



## Alan

Well, I kinda still am but since was arrested for a domestic charged that I did not commit that I called for help before I did get mad knowing I was in the process of course I wouldn't sit and beat a woman esp. Growing up I wasn't even hit as a child. Then i call to see if im on the list and since i've been pulled over and cited by state police 3 times in one week. I'm not sure if this is all a message to give up or withdraw. I almost feel like i'm being targeted via homeland security cameras. I just dk wat it is.. I dk if its someone political who has a vendetta against me. I have no idea


----------



## HuskyH-2

............god speed


----------



## Code 3

Whaaaaaaaaat? I'm not even going to start in. Has to be spam or a troll. I'll just read others replies


----------



## Alan

Not to mention the trial date set where my lawyer said the case i showed up sat in court for nothing. The clerks office told me he had come in yesterday to push the trial date until 3 months later.


----------



## PG1911

This could get very interesting very fast...


----------



## niteowl1970

Alan said:


> Well, I kinda still am but since was arrested for a domestic charged that I did not commit that I called for help before I did get mad knowing I was in the process of course I wouldn't sit and beat a woman esp. Growing up I wasn't even hit as a child. Then i call to see if im on the list and since i've been pulled over and cited by state police 3 times in one week. I'm not sure if this is all a message to give up or withdraw. I almost feel like i'm being targeted via homeland security cameras. I just dk wat it is.. I dk if its someone political who has a vendetta against me. I have no idea












Oh and.....


----------



## 263FPD

You can thank me for approving that.


----------



## HuskyH-2

263FPD said:


> You can thank me for approving that.


Done!


----------



## Code 3

263FPD said:


> You can thank me for approving that.


Thank you


----------



## 263FPD

Alan said:


> _*Well, I kinda still am*_
> _*Trust me dude, you're done*_
> 
> but since was arrested for a domestic charged that I did not commit that I called for help before I did get mad knowing I was in the process of course I wouldn't sit and beat a woman esp. _*Growing up I wasn't even hit as a child.*_
> _*That may partially be the problem.*_
> 
> _*Then i call to see if im on the list and since i've been pulled over and cited by state police 3 times in one week. I'm not sure if this is all a message to give up or withdraw.*_
> *Yup...*
> 
> _*I almost feel like i'm being targeted via homeland security cameras.*_
> *They make medication that helps with that.*
> 
> I just _*dk*_ wat it is.. I _*dk*_ if its _*someone political who has a vendetta against me.*_
> *Dk in our vocabulary, is a Drunk. Political? Just blame Deval Patrick and Barak Obama. They are behind it all.*
> 
> I have no idea


Hope it helps. and remember, there's always the Fire Department. Criminal record is not an obstacle.


----------



## Code 3

263FPD said:


> Hope it helps. and remember, there's always the Fire Department. Criminal record is not an obstacle.


Tears 263...in tears hahahaha  golddd


----------



## Guest

Posting just so I can say I'm in yet anoght M.C. *Gold* thread.

Really, mods. Enough of this shit. Now I know you're just making these accounts to get me fired up. I know this because homeland security cameras...


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> Posting just so I can say I'm in yet anoght M.C. *Gold* thread.
> 
> Really, mods. Enough of this shit. Now I know you're just making these accounts to get me fired up. I know this because homeland security cameras...


We (mods) don't make fake accounts, there's no need to when there is this kind of shit out there.


----------



## Guest

It is fucking impossible for ALL of these joyous new accounts to be genuine. I'm more apt to believe you telling me you rode a unicorn to work today....


----------



## 263FPD

GMass said:


> Posting just so I can say I'm in yet anoght M.C. *Gold* thread.
> 
> Really, mods. Enough of this shit. Now I know you're just making these accounts to get me fired up. I know this because homeland security cameras...


You should Mod for a day to see for yourself. Even I had to double check the IP and whatnot. I was going to not approve this, but who am I to deny such entertainment to the masses? This is way too good not to allow. I have to say that it hasn't been a target poor environment for the last week or so.


----------



## Guest

263FPD said:


> but who am I to deny such entertainment to the masses?


You can't silence freedom of speech! Just ask OP's lawyer....


----------



## Guest

GMass said:


> It is fucking impossible for ALL of these joyous new accounts to be genuine. I'm more apt to believe you telling me you rode a unicorn to work today....


Oh no, it's quite possible, and in fact IS reality.


----------



## MiamiVice

Alan, please tell us your last name, and address asap so we can investigate this for you.


----------



## Guest

Where is OP? I need more entertainment; I'm on the desk until 8am


----------



## Alan

I'm sure no one is going to investigate anything in my favor... not sure of what positive feedback I thought I would get from the individuals on this post. I never wanted to be a cop for traffic stops, or to enforce my power over anyone it was only for the money anyways. I might have went a bit far with the homeland security camera part but I'm not crazy. I know it just doesn't make sense to get pulled over more times in one week than I have in my whole life esp. when your stuck out here 24/7 everyday. I don't get to go home and escape from the world this is my home for the moment.


----------



## niteowl1970

Alan said:


> I never wanted to be a cop for traffic stops, or to enforce my power over anyone it was only for the money anyways.


Go get your fucking shine box !


----------



## 263FPD

If I did it for the money, I'd be doing something else. So, fuck you very much.


----------



## 263FPD

Oh, and Alan.... I am going nighty night. So it may be a while before your next pearl of wisdom is approved, unless another Admin or Mod is going to happen to log on. I have to be up in three hours to go to court and earn about 8 hours of OT watching the paint dry in the form of a jury being picked for a trial of another guy who "didn't do it."


----------



## Alan

I'm just saying in other places in the country there are much more serious crime going on with more women on the job. I mean when you die no one is going to say that cop made this place a brighter tomorrow so I'm not sure why you do it. I scored a 97 without much preparation. Well, you have fun but I know for a fact I will fight this for life. I know know the truth of what happened or why else would I call the police on myself so enjoy runing someones life but only "God" can judge me. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## CaptinFocker

This is why we can't have nice things


----------



## niteowl1970

Alan said:


> I'm just saying in other places in the country there are much more serious crime going on with more women on the job. I mean when you die no one is going to say that cop made this place a brighter tomorrow so I'm not sure why you do it. I scored a 97 without much preparation. Well, you have fun but I know for a fact I will fight this for life. I know know the truth of what happened or why else would I call the police on myself so enjoy runing someones life but only "God" can judge me. May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

GMass said:


> It is fucking impossible for ALL of these joyous new accounts to be genuine. I'm more apt to believe you telling me you rode a unicorn to work today....


Shoulda been around during the 77th-79th RTT threads...

Also, keep in mind the gov has made it so that a college education in this field isn't worth the paper it's written on. We're bound to get a bunch of clueless fucks asking how to get on the job.


----------



## 263FPD

Quick show of hands. How many of you ever ended up arresting the initial caller because you were able to see through the bull shit? How many "victims" try to beat the real victim to the punch? No pun intended.


----------



## Johnny Law

Alan, paranoid much? I've dealt with mentally ill homeless people who can put together a more coherent post than yours.


----------



## Hush

Post a picture of yourself, then EABOD


----------



## mpd61

263FPD said:


> Hope it helps. and remember, there's always the Fire Department. Criminal record is not an obstacle.


*Cuz EVERYBODY loves dem Ding-Dings!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Code 3

Alan said:


> I'm just saying in other places in the country there are much more serious crime going on with more women on the job. I mean when you die no one is going to say that cop made this place a brighter tomorrow so I'm not sure why you do it. I scored a 97 without much preparation. Well, you have fun but I know for a fact I will fight this for life. I know know the truth of what happened or why else would I call the police on myself so enjoy runing someones life but only "God" can judge me. May God have mercy on your soul.


Much more serious crime... Sure LA does... But Boston/Quincy/Camb is by no means any type of joke. Murders, stabbings and assaults daily. If by an act of god you're hired, that attitude will get you or someone else killed. Go work a midnight shift in deathchester, glocksbury or murderpan. You'd be folded up like a beach chair and screaming for mommy.


----------



## Deuce

Alan said:


> but only "God" can judge me..


Only people I hear that from, or see it tattooed on, are junkies, thugs or savages....


----------



## Guest

Alan said:


> but only "God" can judge me.


That's because the rest of society has already judge you as an overflowing bag-o-douche.


----------



## 263FPD

mpd61 said:


> *Cuz EVERYBODY loves dem Ding-Dings!!!!!!!!!!*


I know my ex does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan

I would never come here in hopes convincing you people I'm innocent I know this is no courtroom. Looking back at the situation if I was the "bad guy" and had returned force instead of the route I did I'm a 100 sure I wouldn't even be in this situation now. For you to be homeless and you gf/mother of your child to help you then to mess around with another person and hit you in the eye it was just to the point I had nothing left to fight for.. I wasn't even upset to hit her back because the situation was too much as it is. Even in the 911 call I was just calling to scare or try calm her down there's no aggression in my voice. So I tell her forget it lets just go I will drop you off. We get 2 streets down and take a turn, that's when things begin to get out of hand again so I get out the car to avoid being hit again. There was even an police car present on the street parked a few car distances down but he never came over, It was like they were giving me a chance to leave but then we get around the corner and things begin to heat up again then I realized this is not going to work so I get out again and that's when I call again. I know one thing I didn't want to be the relationship that couldn't see passed their differences and destroyed each others lives sprung out on drugs or even fighting for them. After that point, we were just waiting on a supervisor to make a decision and you should be on your way. Then he arrived but I didn't give the officer any information and stated I did not want to press charges.

To the comment saying I wouldn't last a night shift ,of boredom maybe. I know the streets I lived here all my life. In Cambridge once, I had a women pull out a gun on me. Then her man took the gun and tried to rob me, the police came but I did not say anything not sure if that was the right thing to do back then but Quincy is good place and the majority of people there do the right thing. You'll never hear about a shooting or stabbing in Quincy. I take pride in doing the right thing despite what you may want to believe.

As far as driving I know sometimes I do drive aggressively sometimes and if I was pulled over in another situation I probably would have been shocked you even got me.


----------



## Alan

Anyhow, the day is too nice I think I will go throw some food on the grill before it starts getting windy knowing my luck.


----------



## csauce777

Hush said:


> Post a picture of yourself, then EABOD


Hahaha EABOD. I know where that came from. Lol


----------



## Harley387

Come on guys. I know you're making this shit up!


----------



## Guest

Abortion aborted.

And no, we're not making this shit up.


----------

